# Looking for 5902 viper Installation manual



## Mr.what (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry guys! If I don't post it right, please let me know. I would love to correct my mistake. I'm looking for installation manual for 5901 (QRN502) viper model. Wiring Diagram looks exactly like 5902 viper. My alarm Installation is completed and I love it. Thanks to LEE for helping me out. Some of the features on this model are not listed. Any Idea where to get the full installation guide. Thanks,


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Mr.what said:


> Sorry guys! If I don't post it right, please let me know. I would love to correct my mistake. I'm looking for installation manual for 5901 (QRN502) viper model. Wiring Diagram looks exactly like 5902 viper. My alarm Installation is completed and I love it. Thanks to LEE for helping me out. Some of the features on this model are not listed. Any Idea where to get the full installation guide. Thanks,


Contact DEI, either email them or call and they should get you a manual or let you know of a local place that you can go to.
http://www.directed.com/


----------



## Mr.what (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks jaggerwild for response to my post. I appreciated for your time. I just want to know is there an option to wire a 2nd unlock on this 5902 viper. Thanks, again!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Mr.what said:


> Thanks jaggerwild for response to my post. I appreciated for your time. I just want to know is there an option to wire a 2nd unlock on this 5902 viper. Thanks, again!


 You mean such as slaving off of the second unlock, I'm not sure there is a wire but it is quiet simple to do. Need more let me know exactly what you wish to achieve I'll see if i can help you out.


----------



## Lucasliu (Nov 14, 2010)

Can someone email me or post Viper 5902 Installation Guide? Thanks


----------

